# Poacher - Leakey Real County Area



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Caught this jackass on camera earlier this season. He came really close to getting his head blown smooth off when he came walking out of one of our barn blinds one morning last year. If you know this guy or have any information on him please PM me. If you know him personally, tell him he better go crawl in a hole and shrivel up. We have a pretty good idea he's coming out of the Rancho Real subdivision or surrounding area. The authorities in Leakey and surrounding towns have this picture of your ugly mug. Better lay low *****.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Shoot then ask questions!


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting. I will have to keep this in mind as I lease just south of Leakey by the old Eagle's Nest.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bear traps set.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Poacher*

I have the same problem but the differences are: 1. no picture and 2. I found 2 whitetail deer HHHs (head, hide and hoofs)! I talked to the GW in Edwards County and will set up a game camera out of sight. Good luck on your hunt for the thieving bastage!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

**** lazy poachers, can't even match their camo now days.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bear traps would be nice! With all the cameras now days
It's a wonder how they aren't caught more often.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> He came really close to getting his head blown smooth off when he came walking out of one of our barn blinds one morning last year.


You mean ya'll had him caught last year and didn't prosecute him? I guess he thinks it's okay to poach ya'lls place lol.

TH


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> You mean ya'll had him caught last year and didn't prosecute him? I guess he thinks it's okay to poach ya'lls place lol.
> 
> TH


One of the guy's on the lease walked up on him walking out of one our blinds. He said he had him in his sights as he was swiftly walking away and froze up. He just waltzed off into the brush. I can't say what I would have done, but yeah this jackass must think it's okay. He's either incredibly dumb or incredibly ballsy. I'm going with dumb. The camera we got him on isnt even an IR, it has a regular flash. Bad thing is, I don't think he's alone. Deer season is over, poacher season is still open though.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Punch him in the baby maker ... I used to hunt Krause's place behind that community, I'll give him a call and give him a heads up. Not too sure that it'll help you out much but another surrounding landowner in the know can't hurt.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

t-tung said:


> One of the guy's on the lease walked up on him walking out of one our blinds. He said he had him in his sights as he was swiftly walking away and froze up. He just waltzed off into the brush. I can't say what I would have done, but yeah this jackass must think it's okay. He's either incredibly dumb or incredibly ballsy. I'm going with dumb. The camera we got him on isnt even an IR, it has a regular flash. Bad thing is, I don't think he's alone. Deer season is over, poacher season is still open though.


Froze up? Probably a good thing for the guy on your lease.. Cold blooded murder is never a good thing either...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea but he should have shot the ground a few feet away from him. Would have stopped his sorry arse from coming back..*Post that picture in the post office and stores offering money..*



lazywader said:


> Froze up? Probably a good thing for the guy on your lease.. Cold blooded murder is never a good thing either...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Punch him in the baby maker ... I used to hunt Krause's place behind that community, I'll give him a call and give him a heads up. Not too sure that it'll help you out much but another surrounding landowner in the know can't hurt.


I appreciate it.

Lazywader- Not sure about cold blooded murder. Would it have been better to approach him at gunpoint and detain him? I think he was hesitant because that could have escalated into a shoot or be shot situation.

"Yes, an 1868 Cattle Ranchers Law in Texas which still is in effect to date states you can shoot anyone that trespasses onto your property can be shot because they deem harm to you and your livelihood. This law has been challenged for over 100 years, but Texas makes the defense that a person who trespasses onto your property likely does not have a legal right to be there and also does not intend not to harm you or deprive you of your property and or life. The controversy is, that there have been 2 major shootings one in Houston Texas in 1990's where an Asian Trick or Treater walked up to a house and rang the doorbell and was shot and killed by the homeowner. After court review, the trick or treater failed to read the multiple "Do Not Trespass" warning signs, and ruled that ignorance of the law is not an excuse even in light of the rather young age of the trespasser. More recently, a homeowner in Texas shot and killed 3 burglars WHILE ON THE PHONE with 911 Dispatchers when seeing them run away with $1000s of his neighbors property. The 911 Dispatcher warned the homeowner not to run out and engage the subjects, but the homeowner KNEW THE LAW, and proceeded to shoot and kill all three subjects and save his neighbors property. The Texas Supreme Court in that case later ruled the homeowner did not act criminally and that basciallly the burglars took their own lives in their hands when burglarizing the home, etc. No charges were filed. It is important to note that Texas also has a Concealed Weapons permit law for its citizens who have never been convicted of any criminal offense and also who pass psychological examinations and take a lengthy gun law and safety course. It is also important to note that Texas enjoys one of the LOWEST violent Crime Rates even in it's major metropolitan areas and almost a non-existent petty crime rate vs other states in the Nation." - Wikipedia


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yea but he should have shot the ground a few feet away from him. Would have stopped his sorry arse from coming back..*Post that picture in the post office and stores offering money..*


Going back up shortly. Going to print out a bunch and plaster it all over any business that will let me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Yea but he should have shot the ground a few feet away from him. Would have stopped his sorry arse from coming back..*Post that picture in the post office and stores offering money..*


Hell yeah. A little money would even convince a family member of his to turn him in Haha.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

t-tung said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> Lazywader- Not sure about cold blooded murder. Would it have been better to approach him at gunpoint and detain him? I think he was hesitant because that could have escalated into a shoot or be shot situation.
> 
> "Yes, an 1868 Cattle Ranchers Law in Texas which still is in effect to date states you can shoot anyone that trespasses onto your property can be shot because they deem harm to you and your livelihood. This law has been challenged for over 100 years, but Texas makes the defense that a person who trespasses onto your property likely does not have a legal right to be there and also does not intend not to harm you or deprive you of your property and or life. The controversy is, that there have been 2 major shootings one in Houston Texas in 1990's where an Asian Trick or Treater walked up to a house and rang the doorbell and was shot and killed by the homeowner. After court review, the trick or treater failed to read the multiple "Do Not Trespass" warning signs, and ruled that ignorance of the law is not an excuse even in light of the rather young age of the trespasser. More recently, a homeowner in Texas shot and killed 3 burglars WHILE ON THE PHONE with 911 Dispatchers when seeing them run away with $1000s of his neighbors property. The 911 Dispatcher warned the homeowner not to run out and engage the subjects, but the homeowner KNEW THE LAW, and proceeded to shoot and kill all three subjects and save his neighbors property. The Texas Supreme Court in that case later ruled the homeowner did not act criminally and that basciallly the burglars took their own lives in their hands when burglarizing the home, etc. No charges were filed. It is important to note that Texas also has a Concealed Weapons permit law for its citizens who have never been convicted of any criminal offense and also who pass psychological examinations and take a lengthy gun law and safety course. It is also important to note that Texas enjoys one of the LOWEST violent Crime Rates even in it's major metropolitan areas and almost a non-existent petty crime rate vs other states in the Nation." - Wikipedia


No your honor, i didn't ask a lawyer, but i did consult wikipedia. If you are a leaseholder rather than a landowner, you better start greasing your bunghole.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

a few yrs ago my godfather and I caught one on his place. (my godfather is an old german) he calmly told the guy as he had him at gun point to lay down his gun. the guy did. then my godfather asked him if his wallet was in his pants. the guy said yes. then you should have seen the look in his eyes when my godfather told him to drop his pants and leave them with his gun. the guy did everything he was told.my godfather called the gamewarden who was there in about 30 min. I have never seen someone laugh so hard and long. he told us not to do that anymore as he picked up the guys things and the deer he had shot. he stopped by latter that day and said the guy wasnt to hard to find and arrest.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I hate people taking advantage, but im not going to shoot anyone. When Im coming or going from our lease, I always take diferent roads around the place. Those local trespassers will usually park on the side of a county road. I get pictures of their vehicle and send to the land owner and game warden. I saw a guy trespassing last week, he got away. He was wearing orange, otherwise I probably would not have seen him hiding in the bushes. We had a dozen locks cut this year on our lease. Just crazy.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Anybody who thinks you can just flat out shoot someone for trespassing is an absolute moron and destined for a long time playing with Bubba in the state pen. That wikipedia quote is laughable and poorly written, looks like a teenager edited that article. 

Post the guy's pic up at all the local stores with a $100 reward for identity. That should scare him into backing off, and if you're lucky someone will actually cough him up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

t-tung said:


> Going back up shortly. Going to print out a bunch and plaster it all over any business that will let me.


Print it in the paper, and post a reward, Go to operation game thief and see what the going reward is....just post what they offer.

It works. If anything he will never go on your land again.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

:doowapsta


bigfishtx said:


> Print it in the paper, and post a reward, Go to operation game thief and see what the going reward is....just post what they offer.
> 
> It works. If anything he will never go on your land again.


This is what I'm trying to accomplish. I couldn't shoot the SOB unless he had his gun drawn on me. I'd get much more enjoyment out of making him strip down and walk bare-footed two miles accross the jagged rock and cactus back to camp so I could get ahold of the game warden. The Wiki post was just a Lehman's reference to the law, not something I would like my free life teetering on. Another law from the same era this one originated from is that carrying a pair of wire-cutters on your person is still a hang able offense in the state of Texas. Dates back to the cattle-rustling days and has never been taken off the books. Again, I wouldn't have shot him but a 30rd mag dump in his general area may have got the point across that he's not welcome.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

t-tung said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> This is what I'm trying to accomplish. I couldn't shoot the SOB unless he had his gun drawn on me. I'd get much more enjoyment out of making him strip down and walk bare-footed two miles accross the jagged rock and cactus back to camp so I could get ahold of the game warden. The Wiki post was just a Lehman's reference to the law, not something I would like my free life teetering on. Another law from the same era this one originated from is that carrying a pair of wire-cutters on your person is still a hang able offense in the state of Texas. Dates back to the cattle-rustling days and has never been taken off the books. Again, I wouldn't have shot him but a 30rd mag dump in his general area may have got the point across that he's not welcome.


:cheers:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

t-tung said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> This is what I'm trying to accomplish. I couldn't shoot the SOB unless he had his gun drawn on me. I'd get much more enjoyment out of making him strip down and walk bare-footed two miles accross the jagged rock and cactus back to camp so I could get ahold of the game warden. The Wiki post was just a Lehman's reference to the law, not something I would like my free life teetering on. Another law from the same era this one originated from is that carrying a pair of wire-cutters on your person is still a hang able offense in the state of Texas. Dates back to the cattle-rustling days and has never been taken off the books. Again, I wouldn't have shot him but a 30rd mag dump in his general area may have got the point across that he's not welcome.


Be sure and say that information leading to the arrest AND CONVICTION of the person in the picture will result in a reward of $XXX.

Game thief offer this off their website:

Operation Game Thief is Texas' wildlife Crime-stoppers program, offering rewards of up to $1,000.00 for information leading to the arrest and conviction for a wildlife crime. Begun in 1981 as a result of laws passed by the 67th Legislature to help curtail poaching, the program, a function of the law enforcement division of Texas Parks and Wildlife, is highly successful, having been responsible for the payment of over $195,000.00 in rewards. Privately funded, the program is dependent on financial support from the public through the purchase of OGT memberships and merchandise, donations, sponsorships, and gifts.

If you get info call the game warden and let them handle it. They will pay the reward for you.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Good Luck Dude...We found a 150ish 10 point shot by a poacher the weekend before Christmas down off 624 near the La Salle/McMullen county line.... somehow they got into a locked easement gate (figuring oilfield worker) because we are about a mile down the road (no highway frontage). The deer was shot twice and ended up running and getting stuck in a pond; which then was too deep for the A***whipe poacher to dig out of the mud....so we found him a few days later. Sick feeling for sure.

Even worse is my Grandmother who loves photoing our deer was showing this one off to the family when my uncle informed her he found that one dead in the pond via poacher. 

If I caught em in the action, Id shoot em and then dig a deep hole...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Be sure and say that information leading to the arrest AND CONVICTION of the person in the picture will result in a reward of $XXX.
> 
> Game thief offer this off their website:
> 
> ...


Already contacted them months ago when picture was taken. Game warden I'd a heck of a nice guy. :cheers:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Also make a few extra pictues of him and tape them to your blinds and feeders where he can see them. With a note attatched to let him know your lookin for him. That might sway him to stay away a bit.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've got a place in concan it's a weekend place and someone put a new deer feeder up and was selling hunts!! In south Texas we call it the 3 s's Shoot,Shovel and Shut up!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Seasick- that's a good I sea. Thanks. 
DD2000- It's hard to imagine how stupid some people are to think they won't get caught doing this ****.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Last wed....Poached from the [email protected] PM...shot and left for dead..this isnt the first time.game warden is on it...trust me.....start with the locals


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Why would they shoot and leave for dead?!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

how about If I shoot it and come back after dark to retrieve it?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

t tung...send your pic to The Leakey Star....the local newspaper


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

rio frio said:


> how about If I shoot it and come back after dark to retrieve it?


Ok....that makes a little more sense. I have heard of folks talking about deer shot and left, and never understood it. Coming back later makes more sense.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Unless the GW is in the bushes waiting for their sorry arse..



Josh5 said:


> Ok....that makes a little more sense. I have heard of folks talking about deer shot and left, and never understood it. Coming back later makes more sense.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

We caught a poacher on my granddad's high-fenced ranch in Frio County a little over ten years ago.

When the game warden raided their little 100 acre lease that had 15+ guys on it at all times, the geniuses had several of our ranch signs we placed on our high fence hanging inside their camphouse.

Funny thing is that he is a pretty well known fishing guide on the Texas gulf coast. Guess the ***** can't hunt any more since he has a felony now.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> We caught a poacher on my granddad's high-fenced ranch in Frio County a little over ten years ago.
> 
> When the game warden raided their little 100 acre lease that had 15+ guys on it at all times, the geniuses had several of our ranch signs we placed on our high fence hanging inside their camphouse.
> 
> Funny thing is that he is a pretty well known fishing guide on the Texas gulf coast. Guess the ***** can't hunt any more since he has a felony now.


Brilliant.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Brilliant.


I thought so. I loved too how he had his preacher call my grandfather (the landowner) requesting that he not press charges.

Sorry. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> I thought so. I loved too how he had his preacher call my grandfather (the landowner) requesting that he not press charges.
> 
> Sorry. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.


Yeah an isolated incident is one thing, but having your ranch signs hanging in their camp house is on a whole different level. Any charges pressed on the others, or this the only one that was caught?


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Yeah an isolated incident is one thing, but having your ranch signs hanging in their camp house is on a whole different level. Any charges pressed on the others, or this the only one that was caught?


He was the only one caught. The ranch signs were hanging on our high fence. His group had been poaching in our area for years. The game warden knew it and had tried to catch them for years.

Someone called operation game thief on him. Game warden confiscated the antlers (170 class b&c with 23 scoreable points) and had him dead to rights on taking the deer on our land because the DNA from the antlers/skull matched the DNA found under the feeder at the stand where he shot the deer (he initially claimed the deer showed up under his feeder on his lease which was about 8 miles away and outside our high fence).

Per the game warden, this was one of the first times a poacher was convicted when they were no caught in the act.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's a great story. Fun to hear about poachers getting caught.


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

You could also post a picture and reward on Craigslist.


----------



## D RAY (Apr 13, 2011)

*Wikipedia*



t-tung said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> Lazywader- Not sure about cold blooded murder. Would it have been better to approach him at gunpoint and detain him? I think he was hesitant because that could have escalated into a shoot or be shot situation.
> 
> "Yes, an 1868 Cattle Ranchers Law in Texas which still is in effect to date states you can shoot anyone that trespasses onto your property can be shot because they deem harm to you and your livelihood. This law has been challenged for over 100 years, but Texas makes the defense that a person who trespasses onto your property likely does not have a legal right to be there and also does not intend not to harm you or deprive you of your property and or life. The controversy is, that there have been 2 major shootings one in Houston Texas in 1990's where an Asian Trick or Treater walked up to a house and rang the doorbell and was shot and killed by the homeowner. After court review, the trick or treater failed to read the multiple "Do Not Trespass" warning signs, and ruled that ignorance of the law is not an excuse even in light of the rather young age of the trespasser. More recently, a homeowner in Texas shot and killed 3 burglars WHILE ON THE PHONE with 911 Dispatchers when seeing them run away with $1000s of his neighbors property. The 911 Dispatcher warned the homeowner not to run out and engage the subjects, but the homeowner KNEW THE LAW, and proceeded to shoot and kill all three subjects and save his neighbors property. The Texas Supreme Court in that case later ruled the homeowner did not act criminally and that basciallly the burglars took their own lives in their hands when burglarizing the home, etc. No charges were filed. It is important to note that Texas also has a Concealed Weapons permit law for its citizens who have never been convicted of any criminal offense and also who pass psychological examinations and take a lengthy gun law and safety course. It is also important to note that Texas enjoys one of the LOWEST violent Crime Rates even in it's major metropolitan areas and almost a non-existent petty crime rate vs other states in the Nation." - Wikipedia


FYI- Wikipedia is a wrong. First off the case cited is the Joe Horn case, and those are NOT the facts. Second, the old laws "still on the books" stuff you always hear is not true, even about cattle rustling. and third anyone who has a CHL knows there is NO psychological exam. Just saying...


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I am an attorney. It has been some years, but I very clearly remember that the Texas Penal Code defines under what circumstances one may use lethal force and simple trespassing is not one of them.


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone remember the John Horn case here in Houston? Facts do not sound too distant. Just saying.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Might also post up the pictures near any schools. Sorta a cheap shot if the guy has kids, but screw poachers. Need to string them up and leave them to rot.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

D RAY said:


> FYI- Wikipedia is a wrong. First off the case cited is the Joe Horn case, and those are NOT the facts. Second, the old laws "still on the books" stuff you always hear is not true, even about cattle rustling. and third anyone who has a CHL knows there is NO psychological exam. Just saying...


Yeah I knew they were off about the CHL/ psychological examination. I don't think the facts cited are far from what happened, as far as from what I've read on other sources and what was explained by one of my CJ professors, who was also an attorney. Like I said, not something I would risk my freedom on.

Jock- Is "simple trespassing" no more severe than trespassing with a firearm? I guess what I'm saying is, would a teenager that gets caught pool-hopping at a hotel get punished any less than a poacher that gets caught on someone's land with a rifle?

I'm not trying to argue that it's any more justifiable to shoot a poacher, but if you felt threatened...


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Yeah I knew they were off about the CHL/ psychological examination. I don't think the facts cited are far from what happened, as far as from what I've read on other sources and what was explained by one of my CJ professors, who was also an attorney. Like I said, not something I would risk my freedom on.
> 
> Jock- Is "simple trespassing" no more severe than trespassing with a firearm? I guess what I'm saying is, would a teenager that gets caught pool-hopping at a hotel get punished any less than a poacher that gets caught on someone's land with a rifle?
> 
> I'm not trying to argue that it's any more justifiable to shoot a poacher, but if you felt threatened...


My recollection is that, for a trespasser, you need to have an objective reasonable fear that you are in danger of death or serious bodily injury. It someone is intruding in your house, that is pretty simple for most Texas juries. If someone is on your land with a rifle slinged on their back trespassing but not pointing it at you, no way I would chance it with a jury.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> My recollection is that, for a trespasser, you need to have an objective reasonable fear that you are in danger of death or serious bodily injury. It someone is intruding in your house, that is pretty simple for most Texas juries. If someone is on your land with a rifle slinged on their back trespassing but not pointing it at you, no way I would chance it with a jury.


The way it was explained to me by an assistant DA many moons ago was involvement of criminal mischief and something to do with your ability to assess the threat. He used an example, in Texas if someone is out front of your house and TPing your trees during the day and you go out to confront them it's reasonable to assume you can judge threat/behavior and you'd be in trouble for blasting one. After dark your ability to assess the thread, look for weapons, judge demeanor, etc is gone and you'll most likely escape prosecution. The criminal mischief was an important role though, day or night if they're just in your yard it's a no go.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> We caught a poacher on my granddad's high-fenced ranch in Frio County a little over ten years ago.
> 
> When the game warden raided their little 100 acre lease that had 15+ guys on it at all times, the geniuses had several of our ranch signs we placed on our high fence hanging inside their camphouse.
> 
> Funny thing is that he is a pretty well known fishing guide on the Texas gulf coast. Guess the ***** can't hunt any more since he has a felony now.


 his uncle got caught chrismas day with 14 reds, must run in the family


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

mataboy said:


> his uncle got caught chrismas day with 14 reds, must run in the family


Really? Funny thing, the buck he got caught with was poached on Christmas day.

It's really nice when you spend a bunch of money and time growing deer and some dirtbag poaches it. We were letting that deer walk too.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Years back, the landowner's dad caught 2 south Texas State Troopers dragging a deer out in the same area we caught this SOB on camera. This **** has been going on for years evidently. The troopers were prosecuted as far as I know. 
There's no County Roads or highways that border any of our fences except up by the front gate. There's just 3 or 4 10 acre tracts of Rancho Real to the SW and I'm not sure what is due south. I think there's a big rànch all along our west fence. All of the activity and signs we've been seeming are on the South 1500 acres. He's going to slip up one of these days and find himself in a bind.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Put out IR cameras where they aren't expecting. You may catch them.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> Really? Funny thing, the buck he got with was poached on Christmas day.
> 
> It's really nice when you spend a bunch of money and time growing deer and some dirtbag poaches it. We were letting that deer walk too.


Sounds like the old adage, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree" proves to be true here. Sorry to hear about your deer.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> Put out IR cameras where they aren't expecting. You may catch them.


I've got some up in trees pointing down where he won't see the red light come on if he comes through at night.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> Really? Funny thing, the buck he got caught with was poached on Christmas day.
> 
> It's really nice when you spend a bunch of money and time growing deer and some dirtbag poaches it. We were letting that deer walk too.


 my mistake it was new years day ,sorry:work:


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

mataboy said:


> his uncle got caught chrismas day with 14 reds, must run in the family


Since your username references Matagorda Bay we are definitely talking about the same game thief. Wonder if he poaches flounder too?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> Since your username references Matagorda Bay we are definitely talking about the same game thief. Wonder if he poaches flounder too?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

t-tung said:


> I've got some up in trees pointing down where he won't see the red light come on if he comes through at night.


Cover that red light with tape!!!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

justletmein said:


> The way it was explained to me by an assistant DA many moons ago was involvement of criminal mischief and something to do with your ability to assess the threat. He used an example, in Texas if someone is out front of your house and TPing your trees during the day and you go out to confront them it's reasonable to assume you can judge threat/behavior and you'd be in trouble for blasting one. After dark your ability to assess the thread, look for weapons, judge demeanor, etc is gone and you'll most likely escape prosecution. The criminal mischief was an important role though, day or night if they're just in your yard it's a no go.


The Texas penal code (not that penal you perverts) says deadly force is justified if a crime is being commited under the cover of darkness.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Cover that red light with tape!!!!!


>>and you'll get NO picture....WW


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

What an ***.
I do not understand people that cross fences.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> >>and you'll get NO picture....WW


Mine does....different brand I guess.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You should be able to cover the red light just enough and not the actual camera lense.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You should be able to cover the red light just enough and not the actual camera lense.


I'm pretty sure u need the red light for nighttime pictures. I'm about 99% sure at least on my Moultries.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

t-tung said:


> I'm pretty sure u need the red light for nighttime pictures. I'm about 99% sure at least on my Moultries.


Yep, on my Primos, n Moultries tooo...WW


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You are probably right. That's probably part of what produces the IR light for the pics to show up.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You are probably right. That's probably part of what produces the IR light for the pics to show up.


Yessir, that's how I understand it.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I hunt in that area as well, but I doubt this fella would make it far on to our place with out being seen. Only one way in and out.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Beaux said:


> I hunt in that area as well, but I doubt this fella would make it far on to our place with out being seen. Only one way in and out.


How do you have a place with only one way in or out ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have several cameras that take pics and send them to your email now we only have one On a feeder the rest are people watchers... Even if they see it it's to late... You got their pic and they got your camera...


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

This guy has to be coming in through or under high fence. We've patched a few holes already but they haven't been opened backup yet


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They go over the top of mine.


----------

